# Not getting bigger



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Started bulking about 3 weeks ago, worked my calories out correctly.

Every week i weigh myself to see if theres any change, all 3 weeks my weight has dropped/ stayed the same so i have increased my carbs by 40g of oats a day

Is this too much of a small increase ?

Also if my weight carrys on dropping do i start adding extra fats aswell ?


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Keep increasing...

When I started bulking again I just added a 1000kcal shake PWO, that worked for about 2 weeks, then I needed to adjust other parts of the diet with increases.


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

i know to keep increasing, but is the amount i have increased it by too small ?


----------



## AppleCrumble (Jan 12, 2010)

There is no real answer to your question. WHat may work for you may not very well work for someone else. There are no rules, or exact sciences. I would suggest trying it. Will those 300 Calories Extra make all the difference? Give it ago, if your not growing, add more


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

PRD said:


> Started bulking about 3 weeks ago, worked my calories out correctly.
> 
> Every week i weigh myself to see if theres any change, all 3 weeks my weight has dropped/ stayed the same so i have increased my carbs by 40g of oats a day
> 
> ...


40carbs is only 160cals that's like a few mouthfuls of milk shake, you will need more then that, normally people say 500cal amounts, if 500 cals more isn't enough then up it to 1000cals more, 40g carbs will do nothing.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

PRD said:


> i know to keep increasing, but is the amount i have increased it by too small ?


imo yes far too small, go up 500cals and see how it effects you 3-4weeks if natty, if on aas then 1-2weeks should produce a gains, if nothing then up another 500cals and so on.


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

stone14 said:


> imo yes far too small, go up 500cals and see how it effects you 3-4weeks if natty, if on aas then 1-2weeks should produce a gains, if nothing then up another 500cals and so on.


cheers, gonna up it by 500cal , see how that changes my weight


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Are you getting stronger? Personally I'm not even gonna considering upping my calories unless my strength plateus, weight isn't a great measure in bodybuilding terms imo


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Deffo adjust up in 500 calorie increments and alter as nessesary.

It differs from person to person but I always work with this:

For every 500 calories above maintenance that i eat day for a week I tend to gain approx 1 lb each week.

Ive just gone from 92kg to 102 kg in 7 weeks by eating an extra 1,500 calories per day above maintance,

Now I'm at 102kg im eating just over 3,000 calories per day to maintain.

I've found these calcs handy:

http://www.hardcorebodybuildingontheweb.com/caloriecalc.htm

http://www.hardcorebodybuildingontheweb.com/caloriepercentagescalc404020.htm


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

L11 said:


> Are you getting stronger? Personally I'm not even gonna considering upping my calories unless my strength plateus, weight isn't a great measure in bodybuilding terms imo


A little, but ive just come off a cut for a comp, and when my calories dropped along side increasing my reps i lost quite a bit of strength



AndyTee said:


> Deffo adjust up in 500 calorie increments and alter as nessesary.
> 
> It differs from person to person but I always work with this:
> 
> ...


Cheers ill have a look at these, just increased my food by 500 calories, full after meals for the first time in ages


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Up it by a 1000. Whats the worst that could happen? You might gain a little fat for the first couple of weeks but your body would soon adjust


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Just to jump in this thread, according to the calculator my maintenance is 2787 cals a day, Ive been eating 3500 for 2 weeks now and haven't put any weight on yet, should I up my cals?

I am getting stronger though.


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

thats what i did after this thread, bumped them up by 500, so im now at 4000cal a day, and im slowly gaining


----------

